# Mix-up Trailer



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

A hilarious spin on RZ's _*House of 1000 Corpses*_


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that was good! Kinda like Must Love Jaws and Shining. Good spoof


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That was great


----------

